# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تحذير هام: لمن يدخل المنتديات التاليه

## G.T.O

*حذرت جريدة الوطن السعوديه من وجود سيفرات لرصيد موجودات الهارد ديسك الشخصي للمستخدم في المنتديات العربيه التاليه:*





*الساحه العربيه: ( 8 )*
*دردشات الديوانيه ( 3)*
*ديوان الفهد ( 5 )*
*منتدى الساخر ( 9 )*
*مجالس كيوكات ( 22 )* 
*حيث لمجرد دخولك للمواقع المذكوره أعلاه يتم تحميل جميع محتويات جهازك من برامج وصور خاصه وملفات ومستندات ووثائق.*
*ولم تذكر الجريده منتدى دردشه.* 

*ملاحظه:*
*الأرقام التي بين قوسيين أعلاه هي عدد سيرفرات التجسس لكل المواقع*  

*ما بقدر الا قول الله يبعدهم عنا* 

*تحياتي:G.T.O*

----------

